# OH MY GOD!!!



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Now I just heard a nasty rumor that the PAT is now $150.00? :doctor:
Can anybody confirm this? If this is true, this is an absolute RIP!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

According to the Human Resources website: As of July 1, 2003, the fee will be $150.00.

PAT Fee Info


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

It's a money maker... the whole friggen hiring process. They have scores of folks looking to get into LE in this Commonwealth and looks like now they are going to start cashing in on it. I would bet the testing fees (although just increased) will rise again in the near future.

$150 bucks for a bunch of ol timers tell you how to run the PAT is just plain stupid. There is not much that it entails to justify such a fee increase :hump: (getting screwed minus the smiling faces).


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

All kinds of fees are going up. To do the steps for EMT is around $200 now as opposed to under $100. FT Academy tuition used to be $1,700 but is now $2,300.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Looks like I got in at a good time [-o&lt; Wheww.... $50.00 for PAT and only $1800 for my academy. Now I have to pay 95.00 to take a Sgts test...


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

If you wnat the job it is all worth it! :2c: So you will pay it or move on ....... And that's that :lol:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

[whine] but I don't wanna! [/whine] :wl:


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

K9,
You're right. If I have to suck it up and pay an extra $100, I'll bite the bullet, but it was like a kick in the crotch when I saw the price. I could see maybe $100 at the most but a buck fifty? Where I come from that's a Jersey shake down minus the KY!! :doctor:


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

And god forbid if anyone fails...money down the drain


----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

Unless you're a 300 pound couch potato, I wouldn't worry about passing the PAT.

I think it's designed for the calorically challenged. They should bring back the sit-ups/push-ups/running entrance exam.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

It will all be worth it in the end. If you get on then you can make up that money in one detail.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. I took this thing before for Boston right before Christmas, but, we know how that story ended :roll:


----------

